# Roman Nose? Nose types



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

Can Thoroughbreds have a Roman Nose? There is a new horse at the barn who has a Roman nose, and his owner thinks he's at least part TB. Is this possible?

I know there are three types of noses, but I can only remember Roman- what are the other 2? Isn't one dished, but I thought only Arabs had dished faces. Can you determine a breed from it's facial structure/nose type?

My friends horse got me thinking and now I want to learn about noses :rofl:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

A few other breeds can have dishy heads too, but Arabians are the most common. I've seen Welsh ponies and Quarter Horses with dishy heads.

I think the third type of nose is where the nostrils are really small, but I don't know if that has a name.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Ashsunnyeventer said:


> Can you determine a breed from it's facial structure/nose type?


Sort of. Many breeds have distinctive heads, like Tennesee Walkers, Throughbreds, Arabs, and of course jugheaded Appys, but there is so much individual variation that heads alone can't usually be a conclusive identifier - maybe with the exception of the grotesque seahorse-headed Arabs...


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always wondered that too, although I've always associated the dished nose with Arabians. I've assumed that that nose structure is just genetic, meaning that breeds probably do have distinctive facial structures depending on bloodlines and such.

I also never noticed exactly how thick-headed Major, the QH gelding I worked with, was until I got Indie. Her face is so petite and feminine. Although, I've noticed that about the Thoroughbreds that I've seen.. with the exception of a few.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

You never really know what is exactly in a horses background, he may have a part of a breed with roman nose, or just got the perfect line up of genes to cause the roman nose. but depends on the strongness of the roman nose? if he is at least part TB, he could very easily be a warmblood which so many have a slight to moderate roman, but if he has a extreme roman nose, that may mean something draft in the background?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Lusitanos also have a pretty noticeable Roman nose, and quite a few Luso/TB and (strangely) Andalusian/TB crosses seem to carry it. I like a nice Roman nose. I like dishy faces on Arabs but I prefer QHs to have a more solid head, especially if they're well muscled. The typical Standardbred jughead is pretty ugly but there are plenty of STBs out there with perfectly nice heads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Our four horses are QH, but One I believe is appendix, and they all have very different heads. 
Cracker is a dopey gelding that has a roman nose and it fits him, it is masculine on him and fits his body type.
Gracie, she is a halter type with fine legs, but sometimes when you just look at her head you would think she has some Arabian. Her forhead dishes slightly and has big nostrils.
Stilts has a typical cutting horse type head, a little longer with a fine muzzle and a big eye.
Then the Appendix, Zorro, has a big TB type head, not roman nose but straight. 
Point being, breeds usually have ideal conformation characteristics, but it doesn't always apply obviously.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I love a good roman nose, but it is no guarantee of breed. Sometimes it is a straight up confirmation defect.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Or, it's inherited from something further back in the horses bloodline. Spanish horses are famous for roman noses


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I realise this is an old post, but - We have a Roman nosed TB ! 

Pure, Reg. Thoroughbred. Getting ready to race. and this is his face.

Bad blurry photos, he doesn't stand still. But you can see he has a blaze and it is rather prodomiant.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Diddly has a half roman nose... He has the strangest shaped face I have EVER seen, but his sire seems to throw horses with this face shape, even though he doesn't have it himself. 
They all have a roman nose coming through, which stops half way, so he has a small bump in the middle of his face!
I am not sure if you can see it, but its above the noseband...


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

CandyCanes- I see it! That's weird... If I didn't know any better I would think he broke his nose or something


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes... It is very weird alright. Its so strange how his sire has a perfectly normal face, yet all the foals he throws have this bump. I've seen a number of diddlys half sisters for sale and the face is always the same!!!









There we are... A definite bump!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

any breed can have a roman nose. They are usually associated with the more baroque type horses. I dont think a slight roman nose is ugly, and years ago, at an auction there was a horse there with a massive roman nose, and if i had the extra $$ I would have purchased him.
He had a kind and intelligent eye . I have seen quite a few draft mixes with roman noses, usually Belgium cross . I would rather see a roman nose, than the seahorse looking big nostrils small mouthed horses.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

May be a bit hard to tell from this picture but my BelgianX has a bit of a roman nose going on. I love to kiss it. :lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I saw a horse with a very nice dished head. Owner claims its arabian the BLM brand on its neck suggests something different. I figured I would not mention that because if the owner wants an arabian this horse can pass and is a good match for them. Besides BLM who knows what is or isn't in that gene pool.


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

CandyCanes said:


> Yes... It is very weird alright. Its so strange how his sire has a perfectly normal face, yet all the foals he throws have this bump. I've seen a number of diddlys half sisters for sale and the face is always the same!!!
> 
> There we are... A definite bump!


Oh Wow. That's a stunning head in my opinion. Love that bump!! Gives an element to the head without it being overdone. Looks noble and elegant. 


Loving the roman nosed horses in this thread as well! Subbing!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rookie- arabians can be branded using the alpha angle brand as well. It was more common 10-20 years ago because technicians are difficult to get out now, but it looks just like the blm brand.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Would you count this as a Roman Nose or just big and ugly lol?

My horse has a massive head - it is perfectly snuggly but not very well constructed.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

im not a huge fan of roman noses honestly..sometimes they look ok..other times...just plain odd lol....i will keep to my dished noses on my arabs...i like the refined look with their big expression filled eyes..also easier to tell when theyre plotting against you with those huge eyes  lol


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

dedha that might explain it. Either way heads are heads and really what is important is what is in the head.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am never entirely sure if that is a proper roman nose, or just a wee bit roman. But even though that head is huge, tiny ears, big nose... I love how it looks like.


----------

